# A free super-fast CDN for developers and webmasters.



## fapvps (Jul 30, 2013)

I also didn't find any trace of this project mentioned anywhere on vpsBoard. Topic title says it all.

http://www.jsdelivr.com/

I think this a great project. They are always looking for providers to sponser their POPs. This is a great opertunity for VPS providers to get some exposure.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 30, 2013)

I saw something on this the other day but cannot remember where...


----------



## sv01 (Jul 30, 2013)

on LEB maybe 



shawn_ky said:


> I saw something on this the other day but cannot remember where...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Hate the domain name for some reason, but seems like a cool project. May give it a whirl.


----------



## peterw (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice finding - the pops are well spread.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice project. Going to support this!


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Hate the domain name for some reason


Same here.. it.. annoys me. It sounds so.. gibberish.


----------



## Dmitriy (Jul 31, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Same here.. it.. annoys me. It sounds so.. gibberish.


It is pronounced as js(jay es) Deliver. The best thing I could think of at the moment 

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks


----------



## Ivan (Jul 31, 2013)

Dmitriy said:


> It is pronounced as js(jay es) Deliver. The best thing I could think of at the moment
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thanks


Yeah, it's fine really, it's just the appearance of the domain  

Also, thanks for bringing this service to us.


----------



## Dmitriy (Feb 10, 2014)

Its been a while but I wanted to keep you guys updated.


Website was open sourced https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr.com

API is in beta https://github.com/jsdelivr/api
Load multiple files using 1 HTTP request https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr#load-multiple-files-with-single-http-request. Live example https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr.com/commit/c958acc742a1bb8d2966ff48a09632284e1dfa05
Auto-updating is under development https://github.com/jsdelivr/libgrabber/issues/1

Looking for:



JS coders for CloudFlare App (simple stuff) and for the website (bugs/optimization).
node.js coders for the auto-updating app. Already started but all help is welcomed. Also for npm module (existing code)
PHP coders to improve the website as they see fit.
Advanced PHP coders to work on existing WordPress plugin
Web designers to port website from Bootstrap 2 to 3.1
People with ideas!
Thanks


----------



## Dmitriy (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know that jsDelivr now has a new provider. CloudFlare joined our sponsors.

Also some cool graphs:


----------



## Royal (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think many peoples would host with it ... right now its just all so technically difficult ...  try focusing on makings it's operational interface as easy as cloud-flare ... then the project should succeed too like the multi million dollar level


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 13, 2014)

You can now combine multiple files with a single HTTP request https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr#load-multiple-files-with-single-http-request

For example

//cdn.jsdelivr.net/g/jquery,[email protected](angular.min.js+angular-resource.min.js+angular-animate.min.js+angular-cookies.min.js+angular-route.min.js+angular-sanitize.min.js)


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 19, 2014)

Dmitriy said:


> You can now combine multiple files with a single HTTP request https://github.com/jsdelivr/jsdelivr#load-multiple-files-with-single-http-request
> 
> For example
> 
> //cdn.jsdelivr.net/g/jquery,[email protected](angular.min.js+angular-resource.min.js+angular-animate.min.js+angular-cookies.min.js+angular-route.min.js+angular-sanitize.min.js)


I do a lot of web development and I like that a lot -- excellent feature.


----------



## dano (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to "check it out", but it does seem like an interesting project - thanks in advance!


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this - that is awesome. Think I will go and have a play around with that!


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 25, 2014)

In case you guys missed it https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/03/jsdelivr-the-advanced-open-source-public-cdn/


----------

